# Critical thinking above all



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't sleep because I had an experience recently that reminded me how important it is to think critically, be skeptical, accept nothing outright, and ask the right questions, while not assuming the answers are right online.

I fell into the trap recently of assuming information I read online In an article (not related to lawn care) was right. Had it been something like safety related stuff, someone could have gotten hurt if it wasn't totally right.

Likewise, by inferring too much, not asking the right questions, or not answering correctly, we could screw up our lawns. Most of us are not professionals with thousands of hours of experience.

I had to remind myself that when I ask or answer a question on this site, I'm creating a space for information. And that info can be great, poor, or anything between. It's up to each of us to filter what we read.

I feel better now, and can sleep easier.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

You are definitely a thinking man. But the story would be more interesting if you said what it was you read and what was wrong :mrgreen:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Delmarva Keith, The situation I had was related to work, but I feel the general concern overrides any number of specific situations, and it's the feeling you get left with that hurts sometimes, even if the information is correct but the attitude is malicious, which is another common scenario.

I feel like we live in a time when you can't take anything for granted. It's hard to tell what the motivation is, sometimes. I think that's just as important as what the info is.

I also think we're going to be seeing more warnings about relying on smartphones, etc., personal information safeguards...

I like that we can bounce ideas off of other people here and not get up or down voted, censored, or deal with tons of misinformation...this is a good use of the internet. And trust is key...that everyone has each other's best interest in mind.

But at the same time, thinking and ways of doing things, even in garden and lawncare, change over time. Compare no-till vegetable gardening to tilling, or those people who bag all clippings and only fertilize with synthetics versus a more sustainable approach.

Also, I feel like part of the point of sharing online is to discover alternate ways of doing things...maybe even new ways, if we are lucky.

Feel free to let me know your thoughts on any of these themes.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Interesting. I guess I look at it as everything anyone says, internet or not, is a suggestion or an idea. It can be backed with credentials and underlying research / data reports, but at the end of the day it's still a matter of trust as to whether the credentials are bona fide and the data accurately gathered and reported. Even highly regulated manufacturers have a bias and can be very optimistic as to how they communicate "facts."

So as you say, you have to think for yourself and decide whether an idea or a product or whatever is worth trying in your own situation. From a risk management perspective, it's also worthwhile to consider how bad something might go wrong and how hard it would be to unravel if it does. Luckily in the context of lawncare, not many life and death decisions have to be made. 

As to malice, I would only worry about the people that matter to you. A malicious stranger on the internet can easily be glossed over and any perceived malice ignored.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That's my take, too. So, you're right it's not just an online issue, but a more general thing.


----------

